# FREE TRIP



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

With the full moon out and my buddy Emeraldcozy up in Montgomery I can't get the boat in the water. 

My old truck just can't pull the boat anymore. So if someone has a truck with a 2 5/16" ball on it, I will trade a free fishing trip for the fact that you use your truck to pull it to NAS. 

Plan is to leave it in the water so only need to pull the trailer back to his house. It's about a 5 or 6 mile pull.

Trip will include everything except your fishing lic. of course. I will supply the fuel, bait, ice, and YES even the drinks. Mainly looking for snapper, so will not be going out over 15 miles. 

Would like to get the boat in the water this evening or tomorrow. 

Call 205-305-3373 if interested.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

nice to see ya murph.been a while.hope all is good.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Murph, sent ya a PM. Call me.

Skip


----------



## half lung (Jun 29, 2009)

Left message on your voicemail. Call me back if you still need of help.

Daniel


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Murph, welcome back. 

I live 6 Miles from Sherman Cove and would be glad to tow it for you (I keep my boat there). How long are you going to leave it in the water?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Problem solved. 

Thanks to all that called and look foward to fishing with all of you.


----------



## Brewmeister (Feb 26, 2010)

You ever need this again, I got a 2500HD with a 2 5/16 ball and I'm a licensed Capt (not like it means anything) I'll pull your boat to go fish with you. Email is [email protected] and cell # is 850-497-2987 Names Frank, I work offshore driving supply boats 2 weeks on/ 1 off but if I'm home I'm game. 

Thanks...and don't sweat the petty things, just pet the sweaty things.


----------

